# Equivalence of Skill Assessment



## Ab_Haleem (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I was trying my case for Australia' 175 visa and for which I have also underwent skill assessment from Engineers Australia(EA). However, due to some unexpected result in my IELTS, I cannot qualify enough points for Australia. 

My skill assessment from EA was successful and I also got their positive opinion on my work experience (around 12 years). My profession is Mechanical Engineering and Australia and New Zealand have the same code for this occupation.

Now, I want to apply for NZ immigration as I am confident to secure enough points for my NZ immigration. However, I was wondering whether the skill assessment from EA will be acceptable to NZ immigration officer or not?. 

Any advice or experience, please share.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ab_Haleem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was trying my case for Australia' 175 visa and for which I have also underwent skill assessment from Engineers Australia(EA). However, due to some unexpected result in my IELTS, I cannot qualify enough points for Australia.
> 
> ...


You'll still have to get a score of 6.5 or over in your IELTS too - see English language requirements

However i must say your written English seems very good! Can't you take it again?


----------



## Ab_Haleem (Mar 2, 2010)

I have overall band of 7.0 (L 6.5 R 6.5 W 7.5 S 7.5) in IELTS so I am confident to fulfill this requirement for NZ immigration. However, my question was whether my skill assessment from EA be acceptable to NZ immigration or not?.


----------

